# IBEW Maintenance Jobs



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

are you talking like the construction job board they have?

If so, then no, there isn't. 

That board is because of the contractual relation with the IBEW and NECA across the country so there is a relationship between construction in Maryland to the construction in California.

Maintenance does not work that way. The contracts with maintenance are individually bargained and there is no overlying association for the employers side.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Kidder said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering if there was a list of IBEW Maintenance jobs out there. The IBEW website only lists construction jobs. I'd like to move on but I also want to keep my pension, so I'd like to stay with the IBEW.
> 
> ...


You should be able to take a non IBEW maintenance job and still keep your pension. That is what I am doing now, I still pay non working dues. I will still receive my pension, but I am not contributing any new funds into my pension.


----------



## pedroj02 (Dec 4, 2008)

*Orlando fl*

Ibew at Orlando has some opens for you,visite the web page


----------



## DAE (Feb 20, 2009)

I am a fourth year apprentice who was ask by a company to work in their maintenance dept. After getting the go ahead and blessing from my BA I applied for and earned the position. My current status is that I am now being removed from my apprenticeship and pushed out of my local that i am a second generation member of. does any one out there have any feedback?


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

i would think you are lucky it isn;t costing you lots of bucks.

The apprenticeship includes indenturing the apprentice. That means you are contractually bound to the apprenticeship for the time specified in your contract. That is typically the 5 years of the apprenticeship and then somewhere between 2 and 5 years after you top out that you must not work non-union. What you get in return is the thousands of dollars it takes to educate you.

the fact you have sought work outside the apprenticeship is surely reason to consider you in breach of the contract. What they are doing is very understandable and expected.

Your BA does not control the apprenticeship. The apprenticeship coordinator does. That is whose blessings you should have sought.


----------



## daniB (Jun 20, 2010)

Only jobs I know about right now are premises technician jobs with AT&T


----------

